# Anybody in the Phoenix area?



## Willys54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have two young wethers that I have been starting to take out on hikes with me...at least while it is still cool here in the deserts around Phoenix, AZ. There are lots of goat people here, but wondering if there are any packers nearby?

Evan


----------



## Packin45LC (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey, I am in Mesa. Trying to get started. We have had goats on & off over the years. Have never done pack goats. Have a mutt wether, kids take him and our dog for walks around the neighborhood.
Been looking for someone that accually has some experience or similar intrest in the Phx area. Let me know if you would be interested in getting together to learn or share ideas.
-Steve


----------



## Willys54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Steve,

I so glad to hear there is finally somebody else in Mesa who's interested in pack goats!! Send me an email with your contact info so we can chat sometime soon. I'm in north Mesa, in Lehi area. 

My two wethers, Tom & Jerry, are old enough now that I think I can start putting some weight on them. I've just been taking them on hikes without packs on them until now. As soon as it starts cooling off around here I hope to get them back on the trail with me. I'm nearly all set up, but need some panniers. 

Evan


----------



## Nanny K (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, thanks again Evan for showing My husband and I Tom and Jerry the other day and e-mailing us this forum. Can't wait to get started.


----------

